# 1.0mm 4 hole tip for l1



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Just seen these a shipping as standard, are they the same as the old ones, or a new variant, saw Reiss blog about a month ago and he seemed to talk about them like a new design


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

They're the old ones, the new ones won't be available until next year http://londiniumespresso.com/forum/londinium-i-owners-forum/391-new-4-x-10mm-steam-tip-coming-2015#6085


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers for finding that, really hard to keep track, got one off the old ones already, not as much fun/poke as the 1.4 mm but much easyer to control


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Orangertange said:


> got one off the old ones already, not as much fun/poke as the 1.4 mm but much easyer to control


Agreed - I find the 1.4mm too powerful but the two hole rather difficult to get a good spin going, so the 4 x 1.0mm is a happy medium. The new one looks interesting though, might be worth a go.


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

hard to believe i was unhappy with the design of the steam wand from before we even launched (the stepped, chromed brass tip that was difficult to clean unless you removed the tip from the wand) and its taken this long to sort it, but that is manufacturing I'm afraid

the 'change' is that the L1 is now shipped with the 4x1.0mm stainless tip that you already have by the sounds of it (holes close together)

when our stocks of this tip are consumed we will do a production run of the new tip, which is also 4x1.0mm stainless and will become standard issue on the L1, but the design is different in a number of ways - most obviously in the increased distance between the holes

this new tip makes you look a lot better at texturing milk, i.e. its easier to consistently achieve a great microfoam

(relative to the current tip)

i would expect to announce the new tip sometime in january and it will be worth owning, and because of its more forgiving nature there should be less need for the two hole tip

kind regards

reiss.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the 'tip', Reiss


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

lespresso said:


> this new tip makes you look a lot better at texturing milk, i.e. its easier to consistently achieve a great microfoam


Thanks Reiss, sounds good!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Chur Reiss









only just seen this


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Can we pre-order?


----------

